# Apostas Temperatura máxima (FDS 30/31 Julho)



## Vince (25 Jul 2011 às 22:50)

Vamos fazer um novo concurso de apostas tal como se fez no final de Junho.
Para quem não sabe do que se tratou, deixo aqui o link:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteorologia-geral/apostas-temperatura-maxima-fds-25-26-junho-5808.html

Os pormenores ainda não estão inteiramente decididos, o regulamento será publicado na 4ªfeira, mas para já, como foi sugerido no final desse anterior concurso, serão os 10 primeiros classificados do anterior a escolher as 10 estações meteorológicas a concurso desta vez.

Pede-se assim a estes membros que até à meia noite de amanhã, terça-feira, indiquem uma estação, de preferência interessante. Podem ser repetidas também.
Se alguns destes 10 não indicarem até lá, após este prazo pedirei a suplentes para preencherem as vagas.

As submissões começam agora por ordem de chegada independentemente da classificação.

*Membros a sugerir estações do IM:*
João Soares
Heat
David sf
algarvio1980
Costa
Vince
Portin
Dan
stormy
AndréFrade


*Suplentes*
Duarte Sousa
meteo
Gilmet
Veterano
Paulo H
...

Para já olhando para os modelos o desafio seria bastante exigente devido à incerteza de uma cutoff, mas até 4ªfeira pode estabilizar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jul 2011 às 22:56)

ainda bem que aceitou a minha sugestão
mas não faria mais sentido fazer apostas para os dias 26 e 27, pois são os dias mais quentes???


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2011 às 23:13)

A estação que indico é a de *Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)* considero uma estação interessante e que não entrou na anterior votação.


----------



## David sf (25 Jul 2011 às 23:25)

*Manteigas*.

Talvez valesse a pena apelar aos membros que forem votando para tentarem gerar uma distribuição espacial heterogénea das EMAs escolhidas. Eu ia escolher Viana do Alentejo, mas como já foi escolhida Alcácer do Sal, resolvi mudar a minha escolha.


----------



## David sf (25 Jul 2011 às 23:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> ainda bem que aceitou a minha sugestão
> mas não faria mais sentido fazer apostas para os dias 26 e 27, pois são os dias mais quentes???



É mais fácil acertar nos dias mais quentes, já no próximo fds há, apra já, a possibilidade de grande imprevisibilidade, associadas a uma cut-off que nos pode afectar directamente, ou até por um cavado vindo de nordeste que pode originar convectividade no interior ou a sotavento de sistemas montanhosos.


----------



## João Soares (25 Jul 2011 às 23:38)

*Arouca*


----------



## Costa (26 Jul 2011 às 09:50)

*Mirandela*


----------



## stormy (26 Jul 2011 às 11:51)

Faro, Portalegre-cidade, Sines, Pinhão, Monção. São estas as 5 que considero de maior grau de dificuldade...já que as temperaturas dependem muito da exata situação sinóptica.


----------



## Geiras (26 Jul 2011 às 13:02)

Se estivesse na lista postaria as estações de Mértola, Reguengos/S.Pedro do Corval, Zebreira e Fundão.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2011 às 13:08)

stormy disse:


> Faro, Portalegre-cidade, Sines, Pinhão, Monção. São estas as 5 que considero de maior grau de dificuldade...já que as temperaturas dependem muito da exata situação sinóptica.





> Pede-se assim a estes membros que até à meia noite de amanhã, terça-feira, *indiquem uma estação*, de preferência interessante. Podem ser repetidas também.



Vá *stormy*, tenta outra vez. 
É que nesse ponto de vista podemos pensar em mais umas quantas. Nomeadamente a P.Rainha, aquela estação quase imprevisível quer nas mínimas, quer nas máximas. 



David sf disse:


> Talvez valesse a pena apelar aos membros que forem votando para tentarem gerar uma distribuição espacial heterogénea das EMAs escolhidas. Eu ia escolher Viana do Alentejo, mas como já foi escolhida Alcácer do Sal, resolvi mudar a minha escolha.



Bem visto David!

Estamos por enquanto assim:






(Mapa actualizado às 15:21)


----------



## Heat (26 Jul 2011 às 13:31)

*Faro*


----------



## stormy (26 Jul 2011 às 14:03)

Pode ser *Viana do Alentejo*, André


----------



## Veterano (26 Jul 2011 às 15:13)

Vocês estão a indicar autênticos fornos em potência, se para aí estivermos virados.


----------



## Costa (26 Jul 2011 às 15:36)

David sf disse:


> *Manteigas*.
> 
> Talvez valesse a pena apelar aos membros que forem votando para tentarem gerar uma distribuição espacial heterogénea das EMAs escolhidas. Eu ia escolher Viana do Alentejo, mas como já foi escolhida Alcácer do Sal, resolvi mudar a minha escolha.



Estou curioso para prever estes resultados. Admito que nunca acompanhei os valores desta estação


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2011 às 17:13)

Tenho só uma duvida as estações das Regiões Autónomas vão estar incluídas nesta aposta?


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2011 às 17:19)

Se estivesse na lista, escolheria Setúbal! 

Passei lá o fim-de-semana lá num casamento, e fiquei com a sensação que é uma cidade cuja temperatura não é lá muito fácil de prever, dependendo muito da direcção do vento. A diferença de temperatura entre faias (perto de poçeirão) e setúbal a 20km (talvez 10/15km) em linha recta era de 5C perto das 17h!

Ou então escolheria a Zebreira (Castelo Branco), embora aqui fosse muito mais fácil prever a máxima.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Jul 2011 às 17:28)

Deixo aqui uma sugestão, enfim, talvez agora já não seja oportuno, mas que da próxima vez sejam disponibilizadas algumas informações acerca das estações, exemplo:

- Foto
- Distância e orientação relativamente à localidade
- Altitude da estação

Outras informações, mais importantes no inverno:

- Relevo onde se encontra a estação: plano (planície, planalto, sopé dum vale, cume), acidentado (vertente/encosta e respectiva orientação).
- Cadeias montanhosas ao redor de 50km, e respectiva orientação relativamente à estação.
- Distância e orientação dos rios mais próximos.
- Tipo de cobertura do solo fora da estação: rochoso, arenoso, urbano (ruas, edifícios), coberto vegetal (mato, ou relva ou floresta).


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2011 às 22:55)

*Montalegre*


----------



## Dan (26 Jul 2011 às 23:00)

*Aveiro*


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Jul 2011 às 23:15)

*Amareleja*


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2011 às 23:59)

Só falta uma estação, um dos 5 suplentes indique-a por favor.

Durante o dia de quarta-feira divulgaremos o regulamento, será no essencial idêntico ao anterior apenas com umas pequenas alterações. 
As submissões das apostas de previsão começam na 5ªfeira num esquema gradual de penalizações crescentes até ao final do dia de sexta-feira. 
Conhecendo-se já as estações podem ir queimando os neurónios até lá, que o desafio não parece nada fácil


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2011 às 00:01)

Estação de *Sintra / Pena*.


----------



## Vince (27 Jul 2011 às 07:10)

*Regulamento*

Concurso para as temperaturas do próximo fim de semana, Sábado 30 Julho e Domingo 31 Julho de 2011.

O concurso consiste em apostas de previsão da *temperatura máxima* em 10 estações do IM, para ambos os dias indicados. 

*Estações do IM seleccionadas:*








*- Montalegre
- Mirandela
- Arouca
- Aveiro (Universidade)
- Manteigas
- Sintra (Pena)
- Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha)
- Viana do Alentejo
- Amareleja
- Faro (Aeroporto)*


*Regras*

* Vencerá quem tiver no conjunto dos dois dias a menor diferença absoluta/erro acumulado para as temperaturas máximas verificadas em ambos os dias.

* A submissão de apostas começa a partir de agora e termina às 22h00 de Sexta-feira,  havendo uma penalização gradual a partir das 13h de 5ªfeira de 2% a cada 3 horas para quem for submetendo mais tarde (para penalizar quem espera por previsões/modelos/observações mais recentes).

A penalização é aplicada sobre a diferença/erro total, por exemplo, se a diferença acumulada final for de 6ºC e tiver uma penalização de 10%, a diferença a concurso para efeitos de classificação passa a ser de 6.6ºC (6ºC+0,6ºC)

As horas indicadas são as de Portugal continental, horário de verão (utc+1), e a penalização tri-horária é a seguinte:






* As apostas podem ser submetidas desde já, mas chamamos a atenção de que só a partir de 5ªfeira às 13h começam a ser aplicadas penalizações, pelo que convém aguardar e estudar até lá as escolhas.

* Os dados das apostas submetidas devem ter sempre uma casa decimal, mesmo que seja zero.

* Se alguma estação num ou ambos os dias não disponibilizar resumo diário no site do IM, será excluída do concurso esse dia ou dias dessa estação.

* Edit's de post's de submissões implicam de imediato a expulsão do concurso, pelo que tenham cuidado com erros antes de submeterem.



*Formato*
Para facilitar a recolha automatizada de dados, usem por favor todos o mesmo formato nas apostas. 

*Vosso Nome (nick no fórum)*
Montalegre: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Mirandela: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Arouca: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Aveiro: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Manteigas: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Sintra: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Amareleja: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC
Faro: Sáb xx,xºC  Dom xx,xºC

Alguma dúvida ou comentário, podem usar este tópico ou mensagem privada para os moderadores.


----------



## Weatherman (27 Jul 2011 às 12:06)

Weatherman
Montalegre: Sáb 30.5ºC Dom 29.5ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 32.5ºC Dom 31.3ºC
Arouca: Sáb 27.8ºC Dom 26.5ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 22.4ºC Dom 22.6ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30.9ºC Dom 29.0ºC
Sintra: Sáb 25.4ºC Dom 22.6ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 31.2ºC Dom 28.2ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 33.4ºC Dom 29.9ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 35.1ºC Dom 35.0ºC
Faro: Sáb 29.7ºC Dom 30.1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2011 às 12:37)

N_Fig
Montalegre: Sáb 30,8ºC Dom 28,8ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33,8ºC Dom 31,4ºC
Arouca: Sáb 28,3ºC Dom 27,0ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 22,9ºC Dom 23,1ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 29,9ºC Dom 27,0ºC
Sintra: Sáb 25,9ºC Dom 23,1ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 31,7ºC Dom 28,7ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 33,9ºC Dom 30,4ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 36,6ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 29,1ºC Dom 29,7ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Jul 2011 às 13:00)

*Algarvio1980*

Montalegre: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 26,0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 34,8ºC Dom 27,1ºC
Arouca: Sáb 29,1ºC Dom 27,4ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 23,0ºC Dom 21,0ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 22,0ºC
Sintra: Sáb 25,6ºC Dom 22,1ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 27,0ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,3ºC Dom 27,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 35,3ºC Dom 32,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC

Vince é Faro(Aeroporto) e não Faro(Aeródromo)


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2011 às 13:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vince é Faro(Aeroporto) e não Faro(Aeródromo)



My fault! 

Corrigido.


----------



## stormy (27 Jul 2011 às 20:06)

*Stormy*

Montalegre: Sáb 26,7C Dom 27,8ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 34,6 Dom 35,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb 31,7ºC Dom 32,9ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 24,6ºC Dom 25,4ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 31,6ºC Dom 32,9ºC
Sintra: Sáb 19,3ºC Dom 19.9ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 34,1ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,8ºC Dom 36,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 36,9ºC Dom 37,6ºC
Faro: Sáb 28,2ºC Dom 29,8ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Jul 2011 às 22:24)

PedroAfonso


Montalegre: Sáb 26,4C Dom 28.4ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 35.1 Dom 36.4ºC
Arouca: Sáb 28.9ºC Dom 29.8ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 25,0ºC Dom 25,7ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 32.2ºC Dom 33.1ºC
Sintra: Sáb 20.2ºC Dom 20.6ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 31,2ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,8ºC Dom 36,6ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 34.9ºC Dom 35.6ºC
Faro: Sáb 29.8ºC Dom 30.1ºC


----------



## Aurélio (27 Jul 2011 às 22:27)

*Aurélio*

Montalegre: Sáb 25,8ºC Dom 26,5ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 31,3ºC Dom 31,8ºC
Arouca: Sáb 26,8ºC Dom 27,5ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 24,6ºC Dom 25,4ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 29,6ºC Dom 31,9ºC
Sintra: Sáb 21,3ºC Dom 20,8ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 34,1ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,8ºC Dom 36,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 37,9ºC Dom 37,6ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,2ºC Dom 29,8ºC


----------



## Z13 (27 Jul 2011 às 22:28)

*Z13*

Montalegre: Sáb 28,0C Dom 28,0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33,0 Dom 32,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 28,5ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 23,5ºC Dom 22,5ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 29,5ºC Dom 29,0ºC
Sintra: Sáb 24,0ºC Dom 23,5ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 35,5ºC
Faro: Sáb 26,5ºC Dom 27,5ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jul 2011 às 22:44)

AndréFrade

Montalegre: Sáb 26,5ºC Dom 28ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 35ºC Dom 36,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb 32ºC Dom 33ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 25,6ºC Dom 26,5ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 33ºC Dom 33ºC
Sintra: Sáb 24ºC Dom 23ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 34,6ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,5ºC Dom 35,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 37ºC Dom 39C
Faro: Sáb 29ºC Dom 30ºC


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2011 às 22:45)

*João Soares*

Montalegre: Sáb 26.4ºC Dom 27.8ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 35.8ºC Dom 36.2ºC
Arouca: Sáb 33.0ºC Dom 32.1ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 22.2ºC Dom 21.9ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 31.6ºC Dom 29.6ºC
Sintra: Sáb 19.5ºC Dom 19.1ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 34.0ºC Dom 33.3ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35.2ºC Dom 35.9ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 36.4ºC Dom 37.6ºC
Faro: Sáb 29.4ºC Dom 28.9ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2011 às 22:49)

*miguel*

Montalegre: Sáb 33,1ºC Dom 32,8ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 32,6ºC
Arouca: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 28,5ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 26,8ºC Dom 26,0ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 28,4ºC Dom 32,5ºC
Sintra: Sáb 22,3ºC Dom 23,5ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 32,8ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 33,6ºC Dom 34,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 34,4ºC Dom 35,3ºC
Faro: Sáb 28,6ºC Dom 27,9ºC


----------



## Jorge_scp (27 Jul 2011 às 23:07)

*Jorge_scp*
Montalegre: Sáb 27,8ºC Dom 28,1ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 35,3ºC Dom 35,6ºC
Arouca: Sáb 28,6ºC Dom 29,3ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 20,2ºC Dom 20,5ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 32,3ºC Dom 32,9ºC
Sintra: Sáb 18,4ºC Dom 18,8ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 30,1ºC Dom 30,8ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 35,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 35,4ºC Dom 35,9ºC
Faro: Sáb 29,1ºC Dom 29,5ºC


----------



## F_R (27 Jul 2011 às 23:37)

F_R

Montalegre: Sáb 26,4ºC Dom 26,9ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33,1ºC Dom 32,6ºC
Arouca: Sáb 29,8ºC Dom 28,5ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 24,9ºC Dom 25,8ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 28,6ºC Dom 29,9ºC
Sintra: Sáb 21,1ºC Dom 20,8ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 34,1ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,1ºC Dom 35,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 38,6ºC Dom 37,1ºC
Faro: Sáb 32,2ºC Dom 31,8ºC


----------



## Teles (27 Jul 2011 às 23:55)

*TELES
*
Montalegre: Sáb 25.4ºC Dom 28.8ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33.8ºC Dom 35.2ºC
Arouca: Sáb 32.0ºC Dom 34.1ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 24.2ºC Dom 22.3ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30.4ºC Dom 27.6ºC
Sintra: Sáb 22.5ºC Dom 20.1ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 36.2ºC Dom 36.3ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 38.5ºC Dom 37.9ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39.4ºC Dom 38.7ºC
Faro: Sáb 30.5ºC Dom27.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (28 Jul 2011 às 01:26)

*Geiras*

Montalegre: Sáb 27.5ºC Dom 28.0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 34.0ºC Dom 35.0ºC
Arouca: Sáb 32.0ºC Dom 31.4ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 23.0ºC Dom 23.5ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30.0ºC Dom 29.8ºC
Sintra: Sáb 21.0ºC Dom 19.5ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 33.8ºC Dom 33.0ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36.5ºC Dom 34.5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 37.4ºC Dom 38.2ºC
Faro: Sáb 29.5ºC Dom 28.7ºC


----------



## MSantos (28 Jul 2011 às 01:55)

*MSantos*

Montalegre: Sáb 28,5ºC Dom 29,5ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Arouca: Sáb 27,2ºC Dom 28,5ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 23,0ºC Dom 23,6ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 29,1ºC Dom 29,9ºC
Sintra: Sáb 22,5ºC Dom 22,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 32,7ºC Dom 33,8ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 34,6ºC Dom 35,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 36,3ºC Dom 36,7ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,1ºC Dom 29,0ºC


----------



## FRibeiro (28 Jul 2011 às 02:49)

*FRibeiro*

Montalegre: Sáb 26,5ºC Dom 26,0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 35,3ºC
Arouca: Sáb 33,2ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 24,0ºC Dom 23,4ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 31,1ºC Dom 31,3ºC
Sintra: Sáb 21,5ºC Dom 20,6ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 35,8ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 37,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 37,7ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 31,0ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 07:08)

METEO@LENTEJO

Montalegre: Sáb 27,8ºC Dom 27,5ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 31,1ºC Dom 30,0ºC
Arouca: Sáb 29,3ºC Dom 29,4ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 25,0ºC Dom 24,6ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 31,1ºC Dom 31,2ºC
Sintra: Sáb 22,9ºC Dom 21,3ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 33,7ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 37,4ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 38,9ºC Dom 38,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,1ºC Dom 31,0ºC


----------



## Veterano (28 Jul 2011 às 08:20)

*Veterano*

Montalegre: Sáb 27.1ºC Dom 27.0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 32.8ºC Dom 31.4ºC
Arouca: Sáb 32.3ºC Dom 31.1ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 23.2ºC Dom 22.5ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30.1ºC Dom 28.3ºC
Sintra: Sáb 19.8ºC Dom 19.4ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 33.5ºC Dom 32.2ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 33.2ºC Dom 32.7ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 35.5ºC Dom 35.6ºC
Faro: Sáb 27.2ºC Dom 27.2ºC


----------



## fsl (28 Jul 2011 às 09:02)

*FSL*

Montalegre: Sáb 28.1ºC Dom 29.0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33.8ºC Dom 32.4ºC
Arouca: Sáb 33.3ºC Dom 32.1ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 25.2ºC Dom 24.5ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30.1ºC Dom 29.3ºC
Sintra: Sáb 24.8ºC Dom 24.4ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 34.5ºC Dom 33.2ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 34.2ºC Dom 33.7ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 35.9ºC Dom 35.6ºC
Faro: Sáb 27.2ºC Dom 27.7ºC


----------



## vitamos (28 Jul 2011 às 09:23)

*vitamos*

Montalegre: Sáb 26,6ºC Dom 27,0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 33,3ºC
Arouca: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 25,5ºC Dom 26,1ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 32,3ºC Dom 32,5ºC
Sintra: Sáb 21,6ºC Dom 22,5ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 35,7ºC Dom 36,1ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 38,5ºC Dom 38,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 39,1ºC Dom 39,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 30,5ºC


----------



## Dan (28 Jul 2011 às 09:27)

*Dan* 

Montalegre: Sáb 27,5ºC Dom 27,0ºC		
Mirandela: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 33,5ºC		
Arouca: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 31,5ºC		
Aveiro: Sáb 24,5ºC Dom 24,0ºC		
Manteigas: Sáb 31,5ºC Dom 30,5ºC		
Sintra: Sáb 21,0ºC Dom 20,5ºC		
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 33,0ºC		
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 36,0ºC		
Amareleja: Sáb 37,5ºC Dom 37,0ºC		
Faro: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 29,5ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (28 Jul 2011 às 10:44)

*|Ciclone|*
Montalegre: Sáb 28,0ºC Dom 27,5ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 32,0ºC
Arouca: Sáb 27,0ºC Dom 26,5ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 24,0ºC Dom 22,0ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 30,0ºC
Sintra: Sáb 24,5ºC Dom 24,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 31,0ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 34,0ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 33,0ºC Dom 30,5ºC


----------



## Agreste (28 Jul 2011 às 11:36)

*Agreste*
Montalegre: Sáb 28,5ºC Dom 27,0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 33,0ºC
Arouca: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 32,2ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 23,7ºC Dom 22,5ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 30,1ºC
Sintra: Sáb 24,3ºC Dom 22,9ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 32,9ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,2ºC Dom 33,6ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 36,1ºC Dom 34,7ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,3ºC Dom 28,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Jul 2011 às 12:04)

*Duarte Sousa*

Montalegre: Sáb 25,7ºC Dom 26,8ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 32,9ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb 27,8ºC Dom 27,7ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 22,0ºC Dom 21,9ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 28,2ºC Dom 28,2ºC
Sintra: Sáb 23,4ºC Dom 22,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 30,9ºC Dom 30,8ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 31,8ºC Dom 30,7ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 35,3ºC
Faro: Sáb 28,5ºC Dom 27,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2011 às 12:07)

*Gilmet*
Montalegre: Sáb 28,3ºC Dom 28,6ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 35,2ºC Dom 34,1ºC
Arouca: Sáb 30,8ºC Dom 31,9ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 24,2ºC Dom 25,1ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30,3ºC Dom 32,1ºC
Sintra: Sáb 19,6ºC Dom 20,1ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 32,9ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,9ºC Dom 39,1ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 37,4ºC Dom 39,8ºC
Faro: Sáb 29,3ºC Dom 29,1ºC


----------



## Costa (28 Jul 2011 às 12:18)

*Costa*
Montalegre: Sáb 27,1ºC Dom 26,9ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 35,8ºC Dom 35,0ºC
Arouca: Sáb 34,9ºC Dom 34,7ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 25,1ºC Dom 24,4ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 32,9ºC
Sintra: Sáb 21,1ºC Dom 20,2ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 35,2ºC Dom 34,9ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 38,9ºC Dom 38,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 38,6ºC Dom 38,4ºC
Faro: Sáb 29,6ºC Dom 30,0ºC


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jul 2011 às 12:31)

*ecobcg*
Montalegre: Sáb 27.2ºC Dom 28.1ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 35.5ºC Dom 35.8ºC
Arouca: Sáb 34.0ºC Dom 33.0ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 23.1ºC Dom 20.9ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30.1ºC Dom 28.9ºC
Sintra: Sáb 20.2ºC Dom 20.3ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 34.5ºC Dom 33.6ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35.9ºC Dom 36.2ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 37.1ºC Dom 38.5ºC
Faro: Sáb 30.2ºC Dom 29.5ºC


----------



## Heat (28 Jul 2011 às 12:49)

*Heat*
Montalegre: Sáb 27,1ºC Dom 28,0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 35,3ºC Dom 36,1ºC
Arouca: Sáb 30,9ºC Dom 31,5ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 22,1ºC Dom 23,0ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 28,0ºC Dom 29,0ºC
Sintra: Sáb 18,4ºC Dom 19,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 31,2ºC Dom 32,0ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,2ºC Dom 34,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 37,0ºC Dom 36,8ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,9ºC Dom 33,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2011 às 12:58)

*AnDré*

Montalegre: Sáb 27,0ºC Dom 27,5ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 35,1ºC
Arouca: Sáb 33,1ºC Dom 32,0ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 23,1ºC Dom 23,3ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30,1ºC Dom 31,1ºC
Sintra: Sáb 18,2ºC Dom 18,3ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 33,6ºC Dom 34,3ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,1ºC Dom 36,3ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 35,8ºC Dom 36,1ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,4ºC Dom 28,9ºC


----------



## rozzo (28 Jul 2011 às 13:25)

É só problema meu, ou só para chatear, hoje não está actualizado o mapa de extremos do dia anterior do IM?
E nas observações actuais, algumas das estações que nos interessam estão a chatear, pelo menos Montalegre.. 

Não calham bem estes azares..


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2011 às 13:29)

rozzo disse:


> É só problema meu, ou só para chatear, hoje não está actualizado o mapa de extremos do dia anterior do IM?
> E nas observações actuais, algumas das estações que nos interessam estão a chatear, pelo menos Montalegre..
> 
> Não calham bem estes azares..



Está actualizado, rozzo.
Pelo menos logo de manhã vi os extremos e até referi as localidades que ontem tinham superado os 40ºC.
Experimenta fazer o login.


----------



## rozzo (28 Jul 2011 às 13:42)

AnDré disse:


> Está actualizado, rozzo.
> Pelo menos logo de manhã vi os extremos e até referi as localidades que ontem tinham superado os 40ºC.
> Experimenta fazer o login.



Obrigado André, qualquer coisa do meu browser. Vou tentar fazer isso então.

Seja como for, as estaçõe de Montalegre, Mirandela e Amareleja, três dos alvos, estão offline. Esperemos que fiquem normalizadas até ao f-d-s..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jul 2011 às 13:53)

eu também não consigo ver!


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2011 às 14:01)

rozzo disse:


> Seja como for, as estaçõe de Montalegre, Mirandela e Amareleja, dois dos alvos, estão offline. Esperemos que fiquem normalizadas até ao f-d-s..



Esperemos que sim! 

Ontem ao início da tarde a Amareleja também não estava a reportar dados do site do IM, mas felizmente que a coisa depois se resolveu.
Esperemos que o mesmo se passe com as estações agora off.

Entretanto há 1 hora que entrámos no período das penalizações.







A submissão de apostas termina amanhã às 21:59, com uma penalização máxima de 22%, tal como é explicado no post indicado.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jul 2011 às 16:57)

*vinc7e*
Montalegre: Sáb 29,1ºC Dom 28,7ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 34,9ºC Dom 33,6ºC
Arouca: Sáb 34,5ºC Dom 34,2ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 26,7ºC Dom 24,5ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 32,1ºC Dom 30,2ºC
Sintra: Sáb 24,4ºC Dom 23,9ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 35,9ºC Dom 33,1ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,2ºC Dom 34,6ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 37,1ºC Dom 35,7ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,3ºC Dom 28,6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2011 às 17:18)

*Gerofil*

Montalegre: Sáb 26,5 ºC Dom 26,8 ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33,8 ºC Dom 33,2 ºC
Arouca: Sáb 26,8 ºC Dom 24,1 ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 23,1 ºC Dom 20,9 ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30,1 ºC Dom 29,8 ºC
Sintra: Sáb 20,5 ºC Dom 19,0 ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 32,4 ºC Dom 31,3 ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 34,8 ºC Dom 34,1 ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 36,7 ºC Dom 36,6 ºC
Faro: Sáb 25,8 ºC Dom 25,4 ºC


----------



## rozzo (28 Jul 2011 às 17:55)

*rozzo*

Montalegre: Sáb 21,9ºC Dom 22,2ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33,9ºC Dom 33,1ºC
Arouca: Sáb 28,7ºC Dom 27,7ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 21,5ºC Dom 20,9ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 29,8ºC Dom 30,1ºC
Sintra: Sáb 19,5ºC Dom 18,8ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 30,3ºC Dom 30,7ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 33,6ºC Dom 34,1ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 34,6ºC Dom 35,2ºC
Faro: Sáb 31,7ºC Dom 30,8ºC


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2011 às 17:59)

*Lousano*
Montalegre: Sáb 26,3ºC Dom 25,8ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33,1ºC Dom 32,4ºC
Arouca: Sáb 29,2ºC Dom 27,4ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 23,2ºC Dom 23,1ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 29,4ºC Dom 28,6ºC
Sintra: Sáb 21,3ºC Dom 21,1ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 33,4ºC Dom 32,4ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,4ºC Dom 37,2ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 36,1ºC Dom 37,9ºC
Faro: Sáb 29,5ºC Dom 29,9ºC


----------



## David sf (28 Jul 2011 às 19:39)

*David sf*
Montalegre: Sáb 29,0ºC Dom 29,5ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 36,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb 32,5ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 22,5ºC Dom 23,0ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 32,0ºC Dom 33,5ºC
Sintra: Sáb 19,0ºC Dom 19,5ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 32,0ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 34,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 36,0ºC Dom 37,5ºC
Faro: Sáb 29,5ºC Dom 28,0ºC


----------



## Vince (28 Jul 2011 às 21:52)

*Vince*
Montalegre: Sáb 24,5ºC Dom 25,0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33,5ºC Dom 34,0ºC
Arouca: Sáb 26,0ºC Dom 26,5ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 22,5ºC Dom 23,0ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30,0ºC Dom 31,0ºC
Sintra: Sáb 19,0ºC Dom 18,5ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 31,0ºC Dom 31,5ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 35,0ºC Dom 35,5ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 35,5ºC Dom 36,5ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,5ºC Dom 29,5ºC


----------



## manchester (28 Jul 2011 às 23:00)

Apostas!! Boa 


Manchester 

Montalegre: Sáb 29,1ºC Dom 28,4ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 34,2ºC Dom 34,6ºC
Arouca: Sáb 28,6ºC Dom 27,8ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 24,1ºC Dom 23,7ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30,8ºC Dom 31,4ºC
Sintra: Sáb 22,7ºC Dom 23,1ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 30,9ºC Dom 31,3ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 34,3ºC Dom 34,9ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 36,2ºC Dom 36,8ºC
Faro: Sáb 28,7ºC Dom 27,9ºC


----------



## rozzo (29 Jul 2011 às 10:13)

Ai que não temos máximas de ontem de Montalegre, Mirandela e Amareleja... 

Lá se vai 1/3 das apostas quase..


----------



## David sf (29 Jul 2011 às 10:25)

rozzo disse:


> Ai que não temos máximas de ontem de Montalegre, Mirandela e Amareleja...
> 
> Lá se vai 1/3 das apostas quase..



Há quase 20 EMAs sem dados neste momento, deve-se ter passado alguma coisa. Seria uma pena não termos dados destas 3 EMAs, principalmente Montalegre e Mirandela, onde há grande dispersão de previsões.


----------



## ac_cernax (29 Jul 2011 às 13:45)

*ac_cernax*

Montalegre: Sáb 24,2C Dom 24,1ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 33,1 Dom 32,8ºC
Arouca: Sáb 28,7ºC Dom 29,2ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 22,4ºC Dom 22,1ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 30,3ºC Dom 31,9ºC
Sintra: Sáb 20,3ºC Dom 19.2ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 30,2ºC Dom 29,7ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 32,8ºC Dom 32,6ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 33,8ºC Dom 33,4ºC
Faro: Sáb 30,9ºC Dom 31,9ºC


----------



## Paulo H (29 Jul 2011 às 18:49)

*Paulo H*
Montalegre: Sáb 25,0ºC  Dom 26,0ºC
Mirandela: Sáb 31,0ºC  Dom 31,5ºC
Arouca: Sáb 27,0ºC  Dom 27,0ºC
Aveiro: Sáb 25,0ºC  Dom 24,5ºC
Manteigas: Sáb 27,0ºC  Dom 27,0ºC
Sintra: Sáb 22,0ºC  Dom 23,0ºC
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 32,5ºC  Dom 33,0ºC
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 33,0ºC  Dom 34,0ºC
Amareleja: Sáb 34,0ºC  Dom 35,0ºC
Faro: Sáb 28,0ºC  Dom 27,0ºC


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2011 às 23:43)

Parece mesmo que vamos ficar sem essas 3 estações, grande azar avariarem logo no 1º dia das apostas. O Dan brincou esta tarde dizendo que para a próxima era melhor apostar em quantas estações estão inoperacionais 

Vou tentar colocar aqui as médias e intervalos de todas as apostas ainda hoje ou amanhã de manhã.


----------



## David sf (29 Jul 2011 às 23:49)

Vince disse:


> Parece mesmo que vamos ficar sem essas 3 estações, grande azar avariarem logo no 1º dia das apostas. O Dan brincou esta tarde dizendo que para a próxima era melhor apostar em quantas estações estão inoperacionais



Não deixa de ser muito estranho e inédito estarem desde ontem à noite quase 20 EMAs inoperacionais. E espalhadas pelo país, se fosse tudo junto ainda poderia ser um problema na transmissão de dados (electricidade, telecomunicações), mas os problemas vão desde Monção até VRSA.

Vamos esperar que se restabeleçam até amanhã à tarde, porque reduzir a aposta a 7 estações, todas a sul do Douro, não teria a mesma piada.


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2011 às 00:39)

As apostas de todos, para cada um verificar a sua quanto a erro nos dados.


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2011 às 01:27)

Estatísticas


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2011 às 09:22)

Imagem das 08 da manhã:






Apenas a costa sul está livre da neblina. Teremos de esperar pela hora de almoço para ver se o tempo começa a abrir...


----------



## David sf (30 Jul 2011 às 10:10)

Manteigas às 9 da manhã já seguia com 26,2ºC.


----------



## David sf (30 Jul 2011 às 11:19)

Aveiro também está off. Temos 40% das EMAs escolhidas sem debitar dados, isto é um boicote!


----------



## Agreste (30 Jul 2011 às 13:06)

Aveiro recuperou mas as restantes estão completamente out. E a amostra das 11h mostra que os tiros vão ser completamente falhados apesar da neblina já estar a levantar...

Arouca - 25,4ºC
Aveiro - 18,9ºC
Manteigas - 30,6ºC
Sintra - 14,1ºC
Alcácer do Sal - 25,5ºC
Viana do Alentejo - 28ºC
Faro - 25ºC


----------



## David sf (30 Jul 2011 às 16:09)

Arouca já deve ter atingido a máxima, tinha 27,8ºC às 14 h, agora está com 26,7ºC;

Aveiro idem, 20,5ºC às 14h, agora tem menos de 20ºC;

Manteigas idem, 31,9ºC às 14h, agora 30,2ºC;

Sintra vai ser o descalabro, está com 14,3ºC que é a mais alta registada hoje;

Alcácer do Sal está com 28,6ºC, a mais alta até agora, vai ser outro descalabro;

Viana do Alentejo está com 34,2ºC, a mais alta até agora;

Faro está com 26,4ºC, a mais alta até agora, mas pode subir ainda caso se inicie a nortada.

A Amareleja deve andar pelos 35ºC, tem sempre valores parecidos a Viana do Alentejo, agora tinha curiosidade por saber Montalegre e Mirandela. 

Xinzo de Limia, da AEMET, está com 28,6ºC com vento norte. Está a uma cota 400 m inferior a Montalegre, mas com vento norte é Montalegre que está a sotavento, podendo ter algum efeito Foehn.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2011 às 17:54)

Sintra encontra-se... algures. 







Às 16h, 14,3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jul 2011 às 18:16)

*Às 17h00:*

Montalegre: --
Mirandela: --
Arouca: 25,2 ºC
Aveiro: 19,5 ºC
Manteigas: 28,1 ºC
Sintra: 14,3 ºC
Alcácer do Sal: 29,4 ºC
Viana do Alentejo: 32,7 ºC
Amareleja: --
Faro: 26,4 ºC


----------



## Vince (30 Jul 2011 às 19:38)

Pelo que vejo, da minha parte vai ser um massacre


----------



## David sf (30 Jul 2011 às 19:54)

Vince disse:


> Pelo que vejo, da minha parte vai ser um massacre



E deves ser dos menos massacrado. Só em Sintra, a média ficou 7ºC desfasada da máxima registada. Mas é para se ver como é MUITO mais difícil prever temperaturas em dias comuns do que em dias extremos.

Eu vou ter cerca de 17,5 pontos, o que em média por estação já é quase tanto como na soma dos dois dias há um mês. E também não serei dos que errei mais, só devem haver uns 5 ou 6 com melhor score.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2011 às 19:57)

Da minha parte, começando por Faro, fui logo de barco.  Ainda pior, foi o IM previa 32ºC de máxima para Faro e nem chegou aos 28ºC. Segundo o Ogimet, a máxima em Faro foi de 27.6ºC.

Vince, não se pode mudar a estação de Faro para Tavira, era bem melhor, nessa acertavas em cheio. 

Amanhã, 22ºC de máxima em Manteigas vai ser uma bela manteigada que vou ter.


----------



## Paulo H (30 Jul 2011 às 20:10)

Vince disse:


> Pelo que vejo, da minha parte vai ser um massacre



Da minha parte vai ser = massacre + 20% massacre !! 

Passei o dia no rio zezere, acima de manteigas já a 1000m altitude, um espectáculo! O que não previa era que se chegasse aos 31C. 

De Sintra nem falo, que desilusão!


----------



## Lousano (30 Jul 2011 às 20:37)

A minha aposta foi mesmo para esquecer. 

Amanhã deve ser ligeiramente melhor, deve ser apenas péssima.


----------



## Aurélio (30 Jul 2011 às 22:24)

Por aqui que vejo fomos "fuzilados"


----------



## meteo (30 Jul 2011 às 22:31)

Sintra com 14,3ºC às 17:00 num dia de JUlho.Lindo! Nunca pensei ser tal possivel... O nevoeiro faz milagres


----------



## João Soares (30 Jul 2011 às 22:36)

Fui completamente aniquilado pela Estação de Sintra. Boa escolha por parte do Gil.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2011 às 22:55)

Dentro do mau, acabei por ser o que menos errou em Sintra.
Pior resultado tive em Arouca. Há uma semana acima dos 30ºC e hoje com um resultado daqueles... bah!

Assim por alto diria que vou ter nota 20! É pena este 20 não ser grande coisa... 



algarvio1980 disse:


> Da minha parte, começando por Faro, fui logo de barco.  Ainda pior, foi o IM previa 32ºC de máxima para Faro e nem chegou aos 28ºC. Segundo o Ogimet, a máxima em Faro foi de 27.6ºC



A máxima em Faro foi às 19h utc. Deverá ter rondado os 29ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jul 2011 às 23:56)

Bem já sabia que ia errar por muito em Sintra (só depois de apostar reparei que era a estação de Sintra/Pena) mas nunca pensei que a máxima fosse assim tão baixa.


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jul 2011 às 01:16)

Estou a participar pela primeira vez numa votação destas, achei bastante interessante este tipo de "exercício". E ate nem acho que me tenha corrido muito mal. Fui dos que previ, juntamente com o André, temperaturas baixas em Sintra, apesar de ter ficado longe de ser suficiente. Foi pena as estações offline...

Cumps


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2011 às 01:24)

Acho que errei por excesso em todas as minhas apostas 

Sintra foi só e apenas o descalabro geral, eu tinha apostado 22.5ºC que falhanço horrivel


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2011 às 10:11)

Sábado, 30

Arouca 27.8ºC
Aveiro 20.7ºC
Manteigas 33.1ºC
Pena 14.6ºC
Alcácer do Sal 29.9ºC
Viana do Alentejo 34.5ºC
Faro 28.6ºC



Jorge_scp disse:


> Estou a participar pela primeira vez numa votação destas, achei bastante interessante este tipo de "exercício". E ate nem acho que me tenha corrido muito mal. Fui dos que previ, juntamente com o André, temperaturas baixas em Sintra, apesar de ter ficado longe de ser suficiente. Foi pena as estações offline...
> 
> Cumps



Tu simplesmente pulverizaste a concorrência. Para além de teres sido dos que menos falhou na Pena, não falhaste nenhum dos outros por mais de 1ºC. 

O Vince já deve vir aí com os dados mais correctos, mas parece-me que a classificação de ontem foi algo do género:

1 Jorge_scp 7,2
2 Vince cerca de 14,5 (o dobro do 1º)
3 Rozzo cerca de 15
4 David sf 15,37
5 Pedro Afonso cerca de 15,7

O 2º, 3º e 4º, levaram penalização, o que demonstra a vantagem de apostar mais tarde quando a situação não está bem definida.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jul 2011 às 10:18)

Diferença em relação às minhas apostas:
Arouca 27.8ºC (-0,5ºC)
Aveiro 20.7ºC (-2,2ºC)
Manteigas 33.1ºC (+3,2ºC)
Pena 14.6ºC (-11,3ºC)
Alcácer do Sal 29.9ºC (-1,8ºC)
Viana do Alentejo 34.5ºC (+0,6ºC)
Faro 28.6ºC (-0,5ºC)

Enfim, estive perto nas estações de Faro, Viana do Alentejo e Arouca, mas no resto foi um autêntico descalabro, especialmente em Sintra/Pena (se tivesse sido a estação de Sintra/Cacém, como eu pensava que era quando apostei, teria falhado por apenas 0,3ºC).
Tudo somado, fico com um total de 20,1 pontos, o que mesmo tendo em conta um certo descalabro geral, é simplesmente horroroso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Jul 2011 às 10:58)

David sf disse:


> Sábado, 30
> 
> Arouca 27.8ºC
> Aveiro 20.7ºC
> ...



Afinal a sorte de principiante sempre existe! 

Ainda utilizei um pouco do meu tempo para formar a aposta (felizmente estou de ferias da universidade), a analisar alguns parâmetros de vários modelos, conhecer melhor os valores típicos das estações (que na sua maioria não acompanho)... mas a sorte também conta e ontem esteve do meu lado. Hoje poderá ser tudo diferente...


----------



## F_R (31 Jul 2011 às 11:51)

As minhas apostas completamente erradas ara sábado

Montalegre: Sáb 26,4ºC (--)
Mirandela: Sáb 33,1ºC (--)
Arouca: Sáb 29,8ºC (+2.0ºC)
Aveiro: Sáb 24,9ºC  (+4.2ºC)
Manteigas: Sáb 28,6ºC (-4.5ºC)
Sintra: Sáb 21,1ºC (+6.5ºC)
Alcácer do Sal: Sáb 34,2ºC (+4.3ºC)
Viana do Alentejo: Sáb 36,1ºC (+1.6ºC)
Amareleja: Sáb 38,6ºC (--)
Faro: Sáb 32,2ºC (+3.6ºC)


----------



## rozzo (31 Jul 2011 às 12:07)

Esperava fresco em Sintra, com o nevoeiro, mas nunca de tal magnitude! 
Brutal hehe

Só estou um pouco frustrado com Montalegre e Amareleja, em especial a primeira, porque desconfio que estejam bem mais frescos que a média das previsões, e arrisquei no intervalo inferior nessas duas, e penso que aí iria "ganhar" uns pontos.


----------



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 13:08)

Aqui está a razão de que se eu constasse na lista, uma das minhas escolhas seria Zebreira no Distrito de Castelo Branco.




Ás 12h.


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2011 às 13:21)

rozzo disse:


> Esperava fresco em Sintra, com o nevoeiro, mas nunca de tal magnitude!
> Brutal hehe
> 
> Só estou um pouco frustrado com Montalegre e Amareleja, em especial a primeira, porque desconfio que estejam bem mais frescos que a média das previsões, e arrisquei no intervalo inferior nessas duas, e penso que aí iria "ganhar" uns pontos.



Hoje Sintra está abrasador, já passou dos 15ºC.

Quanto às temperaturas que não tivemos:

Montalegre

Muiños da AEMET, a cerca de 20 km, a uma cota de 750 m (Montalegre fica a cerca de 1 000 m) teve uma máxima superior a 29ºC. Nos dias anteriores, com uma sinóptica não muito diferente, Muiños foi sempre 1 a 2 ºC mais quente que Montalegre. Lamas de Mouro, a uma altitude semelhante, mas mais perto do mar, chegou aos 27ºC. Portanto, acho que Montalegre teve ontem uma máxima entre os 27 e os 28ºC.

Mirandela

Pinhão foi aos 36ºC, Macedo de Cavaleiros quase aos 34ºC, portanto Mirandela deve ter passado ligeiramente os 35ºC, se o comportamento tiver sido como habitual.

Amareleja

Costuma estar perto da máxima de Viana do Alentejo e de São Pedro do Corval. Ambas as estações registaram 34,5ºC, pelo que a Amareleja também deve ter rondado os 35ºC, ou talvez umas décimas mais.

Se alguém que conheça melhor as referidas estações e o seu comportamento quiser dar uma achega, agradecíamos todos.

PS: Se o problema dos dados do IM for de transmissão de dados (e só isso justifica haver 20 EMAs sem dados, não se iriam avariar todas ao mesmo tempo), não será possível que as máximas nas referidas estações fossem divulgadas posteriormente?


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2011 às 13:45)

David sf disse:


> Hoje Sintra está abrasador, já passou dos 15ºC.





David sf disse:


> Montalegre
> Portanto, acho que Montalegre teve ontem uma máxima entre os 27 e os 28ºC.


Tinha apostado 27ºC.



David sf disse:


> Mirandela
> 
> Pinhão foi aos 36ºC, Macedo de Cavaleiros quase aos 34ºC, portanto Mirandela deve ter passado ligeiramente os 35ºC, se o comportamento tiver sido como habitual.


Tinha apostado 35,5ºC.



David sf disse:


> Amareleja
> 
> Costuma estar perto da máxima de Viana do Alentejo e de São Pedro do Corval. Ambas as estações registaram 34,5ºC, pelo que a Amareleja também deve ter rondado os 35ºC, ou talvez umas décimas mais.


E na Amareleja 35,8ºC.

Enfim, contava mesmo com as estações do interior para me garantir alguns pontos. No litoral foi o descalabro. Se não estou em erro sigo com 20,4 pontos. 



David sf disse:


> PS: Se o problema dos dados do IM for de transmissão de dados (e só isso justifica haver 20 EMAs sem dados, não se iriam avariar todas ao mesmo tempo), não será possível que as máximas nas referidas estações serem divulgadas posteriormente?



Agora penso que só enviando um e-mail ao IM a pedir os dados destes dias.
A estação das Penhas está com problemas de transmissão de dados, mas eles têm aparecido nos relatórios. Portanto, eles devem receber os dados de uma outra forma. Talvez alguém vá lá directamente busca-los.


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2011 às 14:05)

Hoje parece-me que as temperaturas vão estar um pouco mais altas que ontem, na generalidade:

Às 13h:

Arouca 27.6ºC
Aveiro 20.5ºC
Manteigas 30.4ºC
Pena 16.4ºC
Alcácer do Sal 28.8ºC
Viana do Alentejo 31.5ºC
Faro 24.7ºC


----------



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 14:11)

13h e duas das estações que eu postaria estão com:

31.5ºC - Zebreira
32ºC - Fundão


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2011 às 15:04)

Às 14h:

Arouca 28.0ºC
Aveiro 20.5ºC
Manteigas 29.9ºC
Pena 17.3ºC
Alcácer do Sal 29.7ºC
Viana do Alentejo 32.5ºC
Faro 24.7ºC


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2011 às 16:04)

Às 15h, novas máximas:

Manteigas 30.4ºC
Pena 18.0ºC
Alcácer do Sal 30.9ºC
Viana do Alentejo 33.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jul 2011 às 16:10)

*Temperaturas máximas Sábado 30 de Julho*:

Montalegre - s/d
Mirandela - s/d
Arouca - 27,8 ºC
Aveiro (Universidade) - 20,7 ºC
Manteigas - 33,1 ºC
Sintra (Pena) - 14,6 ºC
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) - 29,9 ºC
Viana do Alentejo - 34,5 ºC
Amareleja - s/d
Faro (Aeroporto) - 28,6 ºC

s/d - sem dados

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## David sf (31 Jul 2011 às 17:07)

Às 16h, novas máximas:

Manteigas 31.0ºC
Viana do Alentejo 35.0ºC


----------



## belem (31 Jul 2011 às 17:41)

Pinhão já passou dos 35ºc.


----------



## Geiras (31 Jul 2011 às 17:51)

Ontem as máximas em duas das estações que teria postado foram:

Zebreira 35.9ºC
Fundão 35.3ºC

Estas, foram as estações (das que estavam operacionais) mais quentes.
Já hoje as máximas também foram bem altas.

Próximas apostas há que tomar atenção a estas 2 EM's


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2011 às 19:11)

Geiras disse:


> Próximas apostas há que tomar atenção a estas 2 EM's



Depende da perspectiva.
Não estive presente aquando a primeira sondagem, mas pelo que li, acredito que na memória de muitos ficou gravado não os valores do Pinhão ou Amareleja, mas Monção, que fugiu completamente às previsões de muitos.

Nesta sondagem, a surpresa vai para Sintra (Pena), muito bem escolhida, que arrasou com a perspectiva de todos.
Arouca surpreendeu-me a mim, e de todas foi aquela que apresentou um maior desvio padrão nas apostas.
A meu ver, essas sim são estações que "dão pica" e nos fazem olhar para lugares que acabam por nos passar despercebidos.


----------



## F_R (31 Jul 2011 às 20:43)

As minhas apostas foram mesmo ao calhas, nem tentei estudar minimamente o que se poderia passar, mas acho este exercício fantástico, pois mesmo que "aposte" só por apostar ao acompanhar os resultados faz nos conhecer melhor a variedade de temperatura que existe no nosso pais. Espero que continuem com mais tópicos deste tipo até porque dá mais vida ai fórum.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Ago 2011 às 02:44)

Agora que Domingo já passou, na minha opinião a maior surpresa foi Faro, claramente a estação em que obtive pior resultado de longe, com diferença de cerca de 4ºC. À primeira vista, parece-me que foi a estação em que ninguém esteve perto de acertar, com excepção do Gerofil...

Devido ao facto de Sintra (Pena) ter registado um valor mais normal, as performances são capazes de ter melhorado um pouco de Sábado para hoje, mas isso o Vince confirmará ou não, penso eu, em estatísticas finais. Eu piorei de ontem para hoje, mas o resultado não foi muito mau, penso que anda assim por alto em cerca de 10 pontos... Faro estragou-me um pouco o resultado.

Se houvesse apostas para amanhã, ia ser bastante complicado, com a nebulosidade e precipitação que vai haver, tempo menos típico nesta época. Precisamente por não serem recorrentes, essas condições meteorológicas iam-me por às aranhas, pois não conheço as estações e não saberia bem como se iam comportar.

Cumps


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2011 às 03:02)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Agora que Domingo já passou, na minha opinião a maior surpresa foi Faro, claramente a estação em que obtive pior resultado de longe, com diferença de cerca de 4ºC. À primeira vista, parece-me que foi a estação em que ninguém esteve perto de acertar, com excepção do Gerofil...
> 
> Devido ao facto de Sintra (Pena) ter registado um valor mais normal, as performances são capazes de ter melhorado um pouco de Sábado para hoje, mas isso o Vince confirmará ou não, penso eu, em estatísticas finais. Eu piorei de ontem para hoje, mas o resultado não foi muito mau, penso que anda assim por alto em cerca de 10 pontos... Faro estragou-me um pouco o resultado.
> 
> ...



Depois do extraordinário desempenho que tiveste na aposta de Sábado, dificilmente não ganharias esta aposta. Desde já os meus parabéns. 

Agora estamos é com um grave problema em relação aos dados de Domingo.
No IM já está disponível o resumo diário do dia 31 (fazer login), mas apenas para meia dúzia de estações. A ver se nas próximas horas aparecem os outros valores.


----------



## AnDré (1 Ago 2011 às 14:06)

*Temperaturas máximas Domingo 31 de Julho*:

Montalegre - s/d
Mirandela - s/d
Arouca - 28,4 ºC
Aveiro (Universidade) - s/d
Manteigas - 31,5 ºC
Sintra (Pena) - 18,3 ºC
Alcácer do Sal (Barrosinha) - s/d
Viana do Alentejo - s/d
Amareleja - s/d
Faro (Aeroporto) - 25,7 ºC

s/d - sem dados

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia

-----------------------------

Assim é difícil apurar resultados. 
Vou enviar um e-mail ao IM, para ver se é possível que nos forneçam os dados.


----------



## Jorge_scp (1 Ago 2011 às 14:56)

AnDré disse:


> *Temperaturas máximas Domingo 31 de Julho*:
> 
> Montalegre - s/d
> Mirandela - s/d
> ...



É estranho que não forneçam os dados de Aveiro, Viana do Alentejo e Alcácer do Sal, visto terem estado operacionais e ser possível visualizar os seus gráficos de temperatura completos no dia de ontem... 

Pelos gráficos consegue-se ver a temperatura máxima aproximadamente, mas o valor absoluto assim é complicado, a não ser que alguém do fórum os tenha acompanhado todas as horas nas observações...


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2011 às 18:22)

Bem, isto não anda a correr bem pelos vistos. 

Princípio de Agosto, do IM ninguém deve responder tão cedo.

Que fazemos? Publicamos resultados provisórios de ambos os dias com as 7 + 4 estações ?
Ou tentamos uma estimativa para as de ontem através dos gráficos ?


----------



## David sf (1 Ago 2011 às 18:31)

Vince disse:


> Bem, isto não anda a correr bem pelos vistos.
> 
> Princípio de Agosto, do IM ninguém deve responder tão cedo.
> 
> ...



Faz uma projecção dos resultados das outras 3, a partir dos valores máximos horários (que são os que aparecem nos gráficos):

Aveiro 20,5ºC
Alcácer 30,9ºC
Viana 35,0ºC

Somando 0,5ºC a estes valores, não deve fugir muito aos máximos obtidos.

As outras 3 temos que esperar pelo IM, mas o vencedor é claro, com larga vantagem.


----------



## Lousano (1 Ago 2011 às 18:34)

David sf disse:


> Faz uma projecção dos resultados das outras 3, a partir dos valores máximos horários (que são os que aparecem nos gráficos):
> 
> Aveiro 20,5ºC
> Alcácer 30,9ºC
> ...



Penso que é a melhor forma.



Parabéns ao vencedor.


----------



## Vince (1 Ago 2011 às 18:40)

Ok, já vou fazer, parece-me uma boa solução para pôr nas regras futuramente, bem como  2 ou 3 estações suplentes, ou mesmo usarmos também 2  ou 3 estações amadoras das melhores em cada série de apostas. Sempre minimizamos o risco destes incidentes.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (1 Ago 2011 às 21:56)

quem foi o vencedor


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2011 às 01:11)

A classificação final dá-me isto, mas não estou nada seguro em relação aos resultados, o programa super-testado que fiz da última vez estava inicialmente feito para resultados de 10 estações em dois dias, e agora com tanta martelada para apenas estas estações estou com bastante receio de que haja erros, bugs, normalmente quando nós informáticos martelamos desta forma à pressa, acaba por dar quase sempre barraca....
Que cada um de vós teste os seus próprios valores, a ver se há "gato" algures.

De qualquer das formas, o Jorge "massacrou" completamente neste concurso, 
a vantagem é esmagadora,  muitos parabéns


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2011 às 02:24)

Vou só aqui deixar uma sugestão/opinião minha, para tornar o jogo mais justo, penso que da próxima vez as penalizações deviam ser maiores para beneficiar quem aposta mais cedo e penalizar mais quem aposta mais tarde


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Ago 2011 às 08:53)

Antes de mais quero agradecer, as minhas apostas acabaram por correr bem. Muito obrigado! 

No entanto, tenho pena que tenha havido tantos problemas com os valores, preferia ter vencido de outra forma, naturalmente! Mas quanto a isso agora nada se pode fazer, a culpa é completamente alheia ao Meteopt...

Ainda assim, este concurso pode servir para melhorar os futuros. O primeiro, no qual não participei, acabou por correr sem problemas. Mas já se viu que estamos sempre sujeitos a que isto aconteça. Logo, concordo com a ideia das estações suplentes. É com os "erros" que se aprende e se pode melhorar.

À parte dos problemas, o tipo de concurso é super-interessante, deve continuar a ser realizado, ou em eventos potencialmente interessantes, ou uma vez por mês, algo assim... com os devidos melhoramentos. 

Os meus parabéns aos organizadores e criadores do concurso, assim como aos foristas que nele participaram, sem eles isto não se podia realizar!


----------



## F_R (2 Ago 2011 às 10:28)

Bem não fiquei em último o que já não é mau


----------



## rozzo (2 Ago 2011 às 10:39)

Foi uma pena as falhas das estações, a ver se o André tem resposta, mas tenho sérias dúvidas, especialmente em Agosto! 

O meu maior pecado foi Faro, que falhei por cima uns bons graus. 
Optei por esperar com penalização, pois estava extremamente indeciso em perceber se de Sábado para Domingo aquecia ou arrefecia na generalidade de país!
Como já disse antes, fica um "amargo de boca" com Montalegre, onde sei que apostei mais baixo que toda a gente, muitos graus abaixo da média, e continuo a acreditar na minha "fézada" nesses valores, que se estivesse certa era um enorme ganho para mim ehheeh. Mas quanto a isso não há nada a fazer!


De resto, mesmo com estas falhas, penso que dificilmente o vencedor seria outro, pois nas estações restantes os "tiros" dele foram bastante certeiros, e a margem para o 2º enorme, por isso parabéns ao *Jorge_scp*!


E venha o próximo, que isto é giro.


----------



## David sf (2 Ago 2011 às 11:15)

MSantos disse:


> Vou só aqui deixar uma sugestão/opinião minha, para tornar o jogo mais justo, penso que da próxima vez as penalizações deviam ser maiores para beneficiar quem aposta mais cedo e penalizar mais quem aposta mais tarde



O objectivo das penalizações é dar a possibilidade de escolha a cada um, uma penalização mais acentuada tornaria proibitiva essa opção.

Neste caso, as incertezas ao meia dia de quinta eram muito grandes, havia modelos, como o ECMWF, que punham a cut off a afectar-nos já no domingo, e caso isso acontecesse teria sido uma enorme derrocada para quem já tinha apostado, pelo que optei por esperar pela convergência, que ocorreu logo na saída das 12z de quinta. Se a penalização fosse maior teria arriscado e apostaria mais cedo. Mas quem arriscou, fê-lo por opção, e sabia os prós e contras.

______________

Parabéns ao Jorge_scp (se scp for de Sporting CP, é o fim do jejum de títulos que já dura há alguns anos), que ganhou com uma vantagem impressionante, foi o único que se aproximou das temperaturas registadas. Mesmo se considerarmos os valores das 3 EMAs em falta, só o Rozzo e o Vince ainda podem vencer, e para isso era necessário acertarem quase em cheio em Montalegre, Mirandela e Amareleja. 

Eu lixei-me em Arouca, a nortada entrou demasiado cedo, o que não tinha acontecido nos dias anteriores, em que a máxima andou sempre acima dos 30ºC.

_____________

A discussão da máxima em Montalegre é um exercício interessante. Já no domingo expliquei porque considero que a máxima de Sábado terá rondado os 27/28ºC.



David sf disse:


> Montalegre
> 
> Muiños da AEMET, a cerca de 20 km, a uma cota de 750 m (Montalegre fica a cerca de 1 000 m) teve uma máxima superior a 29ºC. Nos dias anteriores, com uma sinóptica não muito diferente, Muiños foi sempre 1 a 2 ºC mais quente que Montalegre. Lamas de Mouro, a uma altitude semelhante, mas mais perto do mar, chegou aos 27ºC. Portanto, acho que Montalegre teve ontem uma máxima entre os 27 e os 28ºC.


----------



## rozzo (2 Ago 2011 às 11:37)

David sf disse:


> A discussão da máxima em Montalegre é um exercício interessante. Já no domingo expliquei porque considero que a máxima de Sábado terá rondado os 27/28ºC.



É de facto interessante, e temo que apesar do interesse vá ficar no "segredo dos deuses". 

Posso bem estar errado, mas o raciocínio que fiz para prever tão pouco lá, foi até por simples comparação Montalegre VS Mirandela nos gráficos históricos na página do IM, e vi que em todo aquele tempo de Nortada, enquanto Mirandela andava ligeiramente abaixo dos 35º, Montalegre pouco passava os 20º, vários dias com diferença de 10º ou mais entre ambas.
E vendo que a sinóptica seria parecida, e sendo Montalegre tão elevado, e penso eu ali mais exposto a vento do quadrante marítimo, que dificilmente passaria os 25º. 
E outra ainda, apesar do desvio nos valores absolutos, o comportamento para cima e baixo de Montalegre, por comparação, pareceu-me extremamente parecido ao de Arouca (em termos de resposta à componente marítima), mas sempre uns bons graus abaixo claro. Daí se Arouca foi tão abaixo nesses 2 dias, também desconfio que Montalegre também, custa-me a crer que Montalegre tivesse máximas na mesma ordem de Arouca, mas mais sim uns 5º abaixo... Mas são tudo suposições.
Posso bem estar errado, e talvez mesmo estando relativamente certo, tenha exagerado um pouco, e estivesse mais próximo dos 25º, e não dos quase 20º que apostei. Mas também posso estar totalmente errado, e estar acima. Pois realmente o último dia com dados nessa estação a máxima foi bem mais alta..
Who knows...? 

As da Amareleja não deverão ter andado muito longe de Viana do Alentejo não?
As de Mirandela, também por comparação se supõe que tenham andado próximas dos 35º.

Já agora, alguém sabe como é a *localização/instalação da de Viana do Alentejo*? Como está classificada em RUEMA.. E me pareceu um pouco estranhamente mais quente que tudo o que era estação à volta, se não estará algo inflacionada pela localização, mais urbana?


----------



## David sf (2 Ago 2011 às 11:55)

rozzo disse:


> É de facto interessante, e temo que apesar do interesse vá ficar no "segredo dos deuses".
> 
> Posso bem estar errado, mas o raciocínio que fiz para prever tão pouco lá, foi até por simples comparação Montalegre VS Mirandela nos gráficos históricos na página do IM, e vi que em todo aquele tempo de Nortada, enquanto Mirandela andava ligeiramente abaixo dos 35º, Montalegre pouco passava os 20º, vários dias com diferença de 10º ou mais entre ambas.
> E vendo que a sinóptica seria parecida, e sendo Montalegre tão elevado, e penso eu ali mais exposto a vento do quadrante marítimo, que dificilmente passaria os 25º.
> ...



Mas estando Lamas de Mouro com 27ºC, seria estranho ter Montalegre abaixo dos 25ºC. 




rozzo disse:


> As da Amareleja não deverão ter andado muito longe de Viana do Alentejo não?
> As de Mirandela, também por comparação se supõe que tenham andado próximas dos 35º.



As da Amareleja costumam ser 0,5 a 1ºC mais altas que em Viana. Mirandela deve ter rondado os 35/36 no Sábado, no Domingo, provavelmente ligeiramente mais baixas, em comparação com Macedo de Cavaleiros (34 / 32) e Pinhão (36 / 35).



rozzo disse:


> Já agora, alguém sabe como é a localização/instalação da de Viana do Alentejo? Como está classificada em RUEMA.. E me pareceu um pouco estranhamente mais quente que tudo o que era estação à volta, se não estará algo inflacionada pela localização, mais urbana?



Pelas coordenadas que estão no site do IM (38º19', -8º02'), não pode ser em local urbano, uma vez que Viana, segundo o Google Earth, dista cerca de 3 km desse ponto.


----------



## rozzo (2 Ago 2011 às 12:05)

David sf disse:


> Mas estando Lamas de Mouro com 27ºC, seria estranho ter Montalegre abaixo dos 25ºC.



Também é um ponto de vista pertinente. 

Fica a dúvida, pode ser que a desfaçam!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2011 às 12:48)

Eu acho que fiquei em 1º a contar do último.  Também quem me manda entrar no fórum ler o post do Vince e pensar que era 5ªfeira em vez de 4ªfeira. Só podia dar nisto, depois foi erros demais, Manteigas foi cá uma manteigada no domingo, Faro outra, Sintra no comment e depois dá nisto. O pior mesmo, foi fazer isto à pressa, tanto à pressa que até pensei que ia ter penalização de 2% e afinal ainda estava na 4ªfeira e não era 5ªfeira. 

Vince para a próxima em vez de meteres 5ªfeira mete amanhã assim já não baralho-me todo.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Ago 2011 às 13:11)

Eu tenho uma sugestão a fazer: para a próxima metam o nome completo das estações na votação que é para não haver uns distraídos como eu que dão valores para uma estação pensando estar a votar noutra.


----------



## Jorge_scp (2 Ago 2011 às 15:41)

rozzo disse:


> Também é um ponto de vista pertinente.
> 
> Fica a dúvida, pode ser que a desfaçam!



Nesta discussão de Montalegre, vou concordar com o David sf. Estou a "puxar a brasa á minha sardinha", pois apostei precisamente 27/28 para esta estação...

Mas sinceramente também duvido que a temperatura descesse tanto em Montalegre, pois o Interior Norte teve um fim de semana bastante quente. 

Já que estamos a falar das estações sem dados, também creio que a Amareleja teve um pouco mais que Viana do Alentejo. Foi esta ideia que utilizei na minha aposta para esta estação (0,5/1ºC), pois é algo que acontece recorrentemente...

 Mirandela talvez seja um pouco mais difícil de adivinhar, mesmo depois de verificar os valores noutras estações, digo eu... mas também não alteraria a minha aposta. Era bom que se viesse a saber realmente os valores correctos, mas deve ser complicado...

Mais uma vez obrigado e os meus parabéns ao fórum!


----------



## Vince (2 Ago 2011 às 16:54)

No meu caso acho que sim, que fui beneficiado pela ausência de Montalegre, na verdade poucos minutos depois de ter apostado já achava que tinha posto as minhas sugestões demasiado baixas, foi só depois de apostar que fui ao site do IM guardar as previsões automáticas deles (ver em baixo) para depois  aqui  compararmos é que reparei que dava bastante mais calor do que eu tinha escolhido. 
(O que quer  também dizer que nas minhas apostas ignorei completamente o automático do IM hehehe).

----------------------
IM 48/72 horas  (Data de atualização: 2011-07-28 08:22 UTC)

Montalegre: 29ºC 29ºC (auto)
Mirandela: 32ºC 32ºC (auto)
Arouca: 27º 27ºC (auto)
Aveiro: 25º 20ºC (humana/auto)
Manteigas: 27ºC 27ºC (auto)
*****(Sintra): 26ºC 26ºC (auto)
Alcácer do Sal: 31ºC 33ºC  (auto)
Viana do Alentejo: 32ºC 33ºC (auto)
*****(Moura): 34ºC 34ºC (auto)
Faro: 31ºC 32ºC (humana/auto)
----------------------


----------



## Gerofil (2 Ago 2011 às 19:26)

Olá

Desta vez aguardei pelas primeiras penalizações e fiz consultas variadas, nomeadamente as cartas de vento do WeatherOnline e as previsões de temperatura do Aladin. Os resultados melhoraram significativamente, pois na anterior edição eu tinha ficado abaixo do 30º lugar e agora já fiquei em 4º.

Sugestões para próximas vezes: colocar estações suplentes em igual número às efectivas (mas só contarão no dia em que existirem ausência de dados). Muito positivo foi alterar as bonificações pelas penalizações, que eu deixaria estar como foi desta vez.

Para complicar o concurso seria incluir também as temperaturas mínimas …

Parabéns aos organizadores da iniciativa; fico a aguardar a minha medalha de bronze na próxima edição.


----------



## Agreste (2 Ago 2011 às 19:42)

Da minha parte espero que os desafios continuem e que talvez se possam alargar às nossas ilhas...


----------



## David sf (2 Ago 2011 às 19:55)

Gerofil disse:


> Sugestões para próximas vezes: colocar estações suplentes em igual número às efectivas (mas só contarão no dia em que existirem ausência de dados). Muito positivo foi alterar as bonificações pelas penalizações, que eu deixaria estar como foi desta vez.



Isso era mais complicado, porque de facto apostaríamos em 20 estações, e não haveria então razão para que alguém que tenha obtido uma excelente pontuação nas suplentes não possa usufruir delas. A minha sugestão era que se escolhessem 12 em vez de 10, e depois, caso estejam as 12 "on", contam todas, mas pelo menos precavemos alguns destes "boicotes", garantindo sempre um número aceitável de estações. 

Até poderiam ser 10 do IM e 2 amadoras.



Gerofil disse:


> Para complicar o concurso seria incluir também as temperaturas mínimas …



Ou então pedir a temperatura a uma determinada hora, acho que ainda seria mais interessante. Dia tal às 16 horas, por exemplo. Tinha a vantagem de termos os resultados imediatamente, não se tendo que esperar pela madrugada, e era preciso considerar muito bem os ventos, sob pena de o erro ser enorme. Nas estações do litoral, a máxima pode chegar por volta do meio dia, cerca de 5ºC mais elevada que às 16 horas.


----------



## Lousano (2 Ago 2011 às 20:00)

Não sei se tornará maçador, mas dou a ideia de fazer isto um jogo semanal, que além do vencedor semanal haveria o vencedor da época (anual; semestral)

Os dez primeiros classificados pontoariam (dez pontos o 1º; nove pontos o 2º;...).

As regras já referidas estão quase na perfeição e concordo com o Vince que poderiam ser usadas estações amadoras - penso que até poderiam ser usadas como suplentes (tentar utilizar as estações amadoras mais próximas das escolhidas para as apostas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Ago 2011 às 23:16)

David sf disse:


> Ou então pedir a temperatura a uma determinada hora, acho que ainda seria mais interessante. Dia tal às 16 horas, por exemplo. Tinha a vantagem de termos os resultados imediatamente, não se tendo que esperar pela madrugada, e era preciso considerar muito bem os ventos, sob pena de o erro ser enorme. Nas estações do litoral, a máxima pode chegar por volta do meio dia, cerca de 5ºC mais elevada que às 16 horas.



Isso seria uma boa ideia e agora de Verão, a estação de Faro para acertar na temperatura a x horas é muito tramada.
Se formos ver o dia de ontem como exemplo, a estação Faro/Aeroporto teve de máxima 31.6ºC e foi logo pela manhã. Certamente, se ontem houvesse uma votação para a estação de Faro/Aeroporto na minha opinião acho que iam todos de barco. Tal, como alguns foram e eu fui um deles. Como algarvio sinto-me vergonhado por ter falhado tanto em Faro, conhecendo como conheço isto.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Ago 2011 às 00:11)

Bolas não tenho sorte nem nisto nem no amor


----------



## MSantos (3 Ago 2011 às 01:23)

Lousano disse:


> *Não sei se tornará maçador, mas dou a ideia de fazer isto um jogo semanal, que além do vencedor semanal haveria o vencedor da época (anual; semestral)
> 
> Os dez primeiros classificados pontoariam (dez pontos o 1º; nove pontos o 2º;...).*
> 
> As regras já referidas estão quase na perfeição e concordo com o Vince que poderiam ser usadas estações amadoras - penso que até poderiam ser usadas como suplentes (tentar utilizar as estações amadoras mais próximas das escolhidas para as apostas.



Isso era uma boa ideia, faríamos uma espécie de campeonato

Penso que as Regiões Autónomas deviam ser incluídas neste jogo, tornaria tudo muito mais difícil


----------



## FRibeiro (3 Ago 2011 às 02:14)

Xii...desta vez foi mesmo ao lado!!
Costuma-se dizer que os últimos são sempre os primeiros (embora neste caso não se aplique lol)


----------



## rozzo (3 Ago 2011 às 10:04)

Eu acho que semanal é demais, se vai tornar cansativo e aborrecido, e vai estragar isto.

E também acho que se deve ficar pelos extremos (máximas ou mínimas de acordo com a situação), apesar das falhas, etc, é melhor do que apostar em previsões para uma hora específica, parece-me demasiado vago.


----------



## Z13 (3 Ago 2011 às 10:33)

rozzo disse:


> Eu acho que semanal é demais, se vai tornar cansativo e aborrecido, e vai estragar isto.
> 
> E também acho que se deve ficar pelos extremos (máximas ou mínimas de acordo com a situação), apesar das falhas, etc, é melhor do que apostar em previsões para uma hora específica, parece-me demasiado vago.



Também concordo!

Uma vez por mês (neste assunto) é suficiente, e já dá um belo campeonato de 12 jornadas, além de que os moderadores não são nossos empregados... têm certamente mais que fazer!


----------



## Veterano (3 Ago 2011 às 10:36)

rozzo disse:


> Eu acho que semanal é demais, se vai tornar cansativo e aborrecido, e vai estragar isto.



  Estou de acordo. Tenho gostado de participar, sou um jogador de meio da tabela, mas, para não cansar, sugiro no máximo uma aposta por mês, tipo máximas nos meses mais quentes, mínimas nos meses mais frios.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Ago 2011 às 10:58)

Também sou a favor de uma aposta por mês, e apenas com extremos. No verão, as Tmax poderão mais interessantes para a maioria, enquanto no Inverno, poder-se-ia apostar em Tmin. Em estações intermédias, poderia ficar ao critério dos moderadores, ou submeter uma votação, de acordo com aquilo que se achar mais interessante na altura.


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2011 às 06:27)

rozzo disse:


> Eu acho que semanal é demais, se vai tornar cansativo e aborrecido, e vai estragar isto.



Idem, semanal acho muito cansativo, pelo menos no meu caso ainda estive umas boas 2 ou 3 horas a estudar o assunto, até uns históricos andei a consultar, a ver se encontrava num mês de Julho uns dias parecidos com estes hehehe. Um jogo mensal deve ser o ideal.


----------



## |Ciclone| (4 Ago 2011 às 10:18)

Penso que também seria interessante fazer apostas relativas à precipitação acumulada e à rajada máxima em situações tempestuosas.
Quanto à temperatura estou de acordo que uma vez por mês é o ideal  Uma vez por semana tornar-se-ia cansativo e o numero de participantes iria diminuir com o tempo.


----------



## AnDré (4 Ago 2011 às 11:14)

Também concordo com o período mensal, para não banalizar o jogo.

Foi aqui falado sobre a localização da estação de Viana do Alentejo, e eu também tenho alguma curiosidade sobre ela.
Não sei se todos sabem, mas a par com a Amareleja, Viana do Alentejo, a 01/08/03 também registou uma temperatura extraordinária.
Precisamente *47,0ºC*.
Deverá estar certamente num poço de calor.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Ago 2011 às 15:33)

Vince disse:


> A classificação final dá-me isto, mas não estou nada seguro em relação aos resultados, o programa super-testado que fiz da última vez estava inicialmente feito para resultados de 10 estações em dois dias, e agora com tanta martelada para apenas estas estações estou com bastante receio de que haja erros, bugs, normalmente quando nós informáticos martelamos desta forma à pressa, acaba por dar quase sempre barraca....
> Que cada um de vós teste os seus próprios valores, a ver se há "gato" algures.
> 
> De qualquer das formas, o Jorge "massacrou" completamente neste concurso,
> a vantagem é esmagadora,  muitos parabéns



então e eu?


----------



## MSantos (4 Ago 2011 às 16:16)

vinc7e disse:


> então e eu?



Só estão aqui contabilizados os 30 primeiros, ainda houve mais uns quantos apostadores onde provavelmente tu te encontras, na primeira aposta que fizemos deste género também fiquei abaixo da linha de água


----------



## Vince (4 Ago 2011 às 16:34)

vinc7e disse:


> então e eu?



Eu só pus dos 30 primeiros, acho que não tem grande interesse estar a mostrar quem ficou nos últimos. 
Mas já agora, houve pessoas que no primeiro concurso ficaram muito bem classificadas no topo e agora ficaram nos últimos lugares, tal como aconteceu o inverso também. 

Portanto, nada de dramas,  afinal prever temperaturas exactas para determinado local é mesmo uma coisa bastante difícil e também é preciso alguma sorte, e há pessoas que se dão melhor a prever calor, outras frio, etc,etc, fruto das suas paixões particulares. Enviei a tua classificação por MP.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2011 às 19:16)

Vince disse:


> Eu só pus dos 30 primeiros, acho que não tem grande interesse estar a mostrar quem ficou nos últimos.
> Mas já agora, houve pessoas que no primeiro concurso ficaram muito bem classificadas no topo e agora ficaram nos últimos lugares, tal como aconteceu o inverso também.
> 
> Portanto, nada de dramas,  afinal prever temperaturas exactas para determinado local é mesmo uma coisa bastante difícil e também é preciso alguma sorte, e há pessoas que se dão melhor a prever calor, outras frio, etc,etc, fruto das suas paixões particulares. Enviei a tua classificação por MP.



Eu fui um deles, na outra votação fiquei em 4º, esta fiquei certamente em último, tenho ali cada desvio colossal minha nossa.  Mas, também, confundi o dia. Pensei que era 5ªfeira e afinal era 4ªfeira.


----------



## David sf (6 Ago 2011 às 14:45)

E queixavamo-nos nós de um boicote o fim de semana passado... Neste momento há 33 EMAs sem dados.


----------



## Vince (7 Ago 2011 às 11:20)

David sf disse:


> E queixavamo-nos nós de um boicote o fim de semana passado... Neste momento há 33 EMAs sem dados.










Pelos vistos em finais de Julho e Agosto até as estações meteorológicas devem ir a banhos, se calhar andam a reportar algures nas praias do Algarve e ainda não demos conta 

Agora a sério, é uma pena as coisas pararem assim, mas não é novidade em Portugal, sempre foi assim, dá ideia que metade do país fica abandonado nesta altura do ano... Para o ano já estamos vacinados, não nos podemos esquecer destas "nuances" de Verão


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (7 Ago 2011 às 22:35)

como é possível o IM manter estas estações tanto tempo sem dados?
é este o serviço público que prestam aos cidadãos?


----------



## Geiras (8 Ago 2011 às 13:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> como é possível o IM manter estas estações tanto tempo sem dados?
> é este o serviço público que prestam aos cidadãos?



 Há membros aqui no fórum que prestam melhor serviço às pessoas através de blogs


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Ago 2011 às 13:52)

> 2011-08-09 (IM)
> 
> Desde os últimos dias de julho 2011, têm vindo a ocorrer falhas na recolha operacional, horária, de dados de algumas Estações Meteorológicas Automáticas (EMA) do Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. que utilizam a rede GSM da TMN. Tais falhas estenderam-se progressivamente a todas as EMA do Continente, no final da semana passada. Não tendo sido despistadas quaisquer avarias de software e/ou hardware junto do consórcio responsável da manutenção dos equipamentos do sistema-rede EMA do IM. I.P., foram entretanto efetuados diversos contactos com o operador de comunicações, mas que não resultaram ainda numa solução adequada.
> 
> ...



----

IM


----------

